# Fire Department



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys I've recently joined out local Volunteer Fire Department. As I've said on here before my commute to work 100 miles one way or 1000 miles a week. In my spare time (which little i have) I respond to emergency calls. The station is 3 miles away however I'm concerned about the wear on my vehicle from having to start the car and accelerate rather quickly. All other driving I do my best not push it but I'm concerned about the wear and tear. I would say a call like that happens at least twice a week maybe four times on a rather busy day. I've been using full synthetic dexos 2 oil. Does anyone have any advice to ensure I'm able to maintain my car for the long haul?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What oil are you running? The free dealer oils or your own? 
Are you remote starting before you get dressed and run for the door or are you getting dressed at the fire house?


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you have remote start? I would remote start it the second I got the call to give it as much time as possible to warm up before driving it. Does the drive have multiple stop and go points, or once you get to speed are you just cruising until you get there?

Edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The problem with a diesel isn't that the oil is extra thick, its that it uses *HEAT* and compression to burn the fuel. When its cold outside & the engine is cold the fuel may not be burning completely when you first start your diesel. You really need to let it idle for at least 30-60 seconds(say when your cleaning your windows) & drive easily for at least a mile before you get into it. As long as its not running rough its ok to drive, it will warm faster driving it. 

I have driven some really cold blooded diesels, some of those would almost die as soon as you tried to take off if you didn't let them idle long enough.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

The remote start is a good idea with the extra key i have. I keep my car in the garage to help protect it somewhat from the cold. I also switched last oil change to Mobil1 3000 Full Synthetic (Dexos 2). As for how long it has to run maybe up to a minute because it depends if its a squad run or a fire/rescue. If its a fire/rescue run than I'll get my turnout gear on at the fire house. If its a squad I just have to put my shoes and out the door I go.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cmsdock said:


> I keep my car in the garage to help protect it somewhat from the cold.


This will make a HUGE difference in warm up times & starting. If you can watch your cars digital outside temperature when parked in the garage, even unheated it will probably always be around 30F or higher. 

Takes way less time to hit operating temperatures from 25-30F unheated garage then from -20F outdoors. You should have no issues or extra wear & tear to worry about.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes shelter helps the clearing the snow and frost off the windows issue. We have heated underground and above somewhat insulated garages. At times I get lazy and just park in front of the door at work so I can run in and run out. I don't think I need to explain the whole car running in the garage with door closed and sitting inside dangers. Our garages have sensors and will turn on exhaust fans if a car idles long enough in them.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it, drive as you will....synthetic 5W-30 flows right away.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I do almost the EXACT same situation as you, I drive 90 miles a day and run with the fire department/EMS.

I am only about 3 blocks from the station (if that), about the same call volume as well, never had an issue and I have POUNDED it leaving the house before (if it's a serious call.)

While I didn't make a habit of beating on it while cold, I am not worried about it. Cars are engineered for idiots.

My car stays in the garage during the winter (as I don't want to scrape snow/ice off) but in the warmer months it's outside if I am on call as I don't want to take the time to open the garage.

I also one time ran HOT for about 15 miles averaging about 80-90 MPH in my POV to a scene. The car was already warm though as I was on my way home when the page came out. Many hard accelerations waiting for people to see my lights and move. Best part is I only lost 2 MPG.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would not worry about it as long as there is at least a few seconds to get the oil pressure up before taking off. The long commute mileage should keep the car running well despite the periodic short trips.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I do almost the EXACT same situation as you, I drive 90 miles a day and run with the fire department/EMS.
> 
> I am only about 3 blocks from the station (if that), about the same call volume as well, never had an issue and I have POUNDED it leaving the house before (if it's a serious call.)
> 
> ...


Some times we have several calls a day with the most being 5 squad runs in a day. Then we will go through periods were there isnt a single call for a week. We answer calls for three different counties and have the pagers monitor two different frequencies for the tones. Nothing like getting up the middle of the night for a drunk who got ran over by a lawn tractor.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Some times we have several calls a day with the most being 5 squad runs in a day. Then we will go through periods were there isnt a single call for a week. We answer calls for three different counties and have the pagers monitor two different frequencies for the tones. Nothing like getting up the middle of the night for a drunk who got ran over by a lawn tractor.


We only do one county and one tone, but we cover all the outlying areas that only have first responders. Same thing on calls though, can have multiple back to back calls in a day and silence for a week.

No, nothing like getting up in the middle of the night for someone who thinks ambulance = taxi... enough said!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> We only do one county and one tone, but we cover all the outlying areas that only have first responders. Same thing on calls though, can have multiple back to back calls in a day and silence for a week.
> 
> No, nothing like getting up in the middle of the night for someone who thinks ambulance = taxi... enough said!


yep. i was just thinking it would be nice to have something set up that the car automatically starts when the tones go off. obliviously i would need a way to disable when i dont plan on responding but i think that would be pretty neat setup


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

I work with police and fire, I showed a few of them how the remote link app works. Tones go off, and they get their phones out to start their car. Doesn't add that much run time but every little bit helps.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

You said its a diesel, possibly install those things that the trucks have that plug into the wall outlet to keep the coils warm or something


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

nascarnate326 said:


> I work with police and fire, I showed a few of them how the remote link app works. Tones go off, and they get their phones out to start their car. Doesn't add that much run time but every little bit helps.


i could but the app has always ran slow for me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> i could but the app has always ran slow for me.


On a 5s and if you did a update in the background, the app requires you to accept EULA and then sign in again.


----------

